# D&RGW steam heritage



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi:

I remember I've seen a picture or video, not sure, where I could see a platform for the passengers to take a tourist tour in those yellow wooden cars pulled by a steam 2-8-0.

It was an open one, no roof, with stairs. I've been searching for any picture or video of D&RGW and steam heritage but didn't find it. That one I want to replicate in my HO layout.

If anyone has any hint, I'd appreciate it.
Robert


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Are you talking about an old-time photo, or a newer one of the Durango and Silverton RR? I'm just unsure of what time period you're talking for the photo.

Oh, I just re-read your post and I see you're talking about a tourist train, so it must be a pretty modern photo you are looking for.

There are a bunch of car photos at this site...maybe it will help.
http://www.davesriogrande.net/Rosters/DRGW/passenger/passnger.htm


----------

